# BMW 1M Coupe, Valencia Orange, Protection detail



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

First up apologies for my lack of write ups recently, I've got some really interesting details to post up when I get a chance to sort through my photos etc (including a 40 hr epic on a Ferrari 599 GTO) but more of that for another day.

Right on to the detail. I've been looking forward to this detail since I found out a good friend of mine had placed an order for one (in the best colour imho :thumb We must have been waiting for a couple of months for the car to arrive. So with the car ready for collection last Saturday, I was straight down to give it the works on Monday.

We'd planned on doing a basic protection detail and to be fair to BMW the car was in very good condition. With the normal wash and decontamination stages out of the way and the dealer applied protection stripped off. There was was just some very light swirling and a few light isolated RDS on the lower quarter panels which were hardly noticeable to deal with.

A quick decision was made and it was out with the buffer :buffer: a quick pass over with Scholl Concepts S30+ (on a Scholl Blue pad) by Dual Action machine and they were gone. I carried round the rest of the car with S30+ just to amp the gloss a touch more :thumb: and then the sealed the finish with RG55 wax. 
Please enjoy.

Products used. 
Scholl Concepts Rim7 wheel cleaner
DuraGloss 501 on wheels
DuraGloss 901 Shampoo
DuraGloss green clay
Scholl Concepts S30+ polish
RaceGlaze 55 wax (going to be replaced with Dodo Supernatural Hybrid)
LTT leather system

The car on arrival




























Rim7 in action




























Wheels done










On to the main wash stage



















After polishing, jewelling the paint with Scholl Concepts S30+ = intense gloss, still no LSP yet!





































*Finished results*



















Exhaust done with Carlack AIO














































A couple of my favourite shots




























Hope you have enjoyed, Roy.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning work, and great photos too.

That Rim7 looks interesting, I didn't realise they did a range beyond their polishes, which I am just getting in to (S17+ mostly).

Great colour on the 1M too, I saw one in the flesh a few weeks ago. Great, great colour.

Why are you replacing the 55 with SNH out of interest?


----------



## hmi1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

wow! love the car, the colour and the cleaning!


----------



## father ted (May 4, 2011)

excellent on all things luv the pictures of before and after stunning looking car to


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Stunning work, and great photos too.
> 
> That Rim7 looks interesting, I didn't realise they did a range beyond their polishes, which I am just getting in to (S17+ mostly)


Thanks Russ.
Rim7 is very good, it reminds me of P21S power gel (less stinky though)



RussZS said:


> Great colour on the 1M too, I saw one in the flesh a few weeks ago. Great, great colour.
> 
> Why are you replacing the 55 with SNH out of interest?


Nothing wrong with RG55 worked very well on this colour :thumb: but we're going to try Dodo's hybrid for its durability.

Roy


----------



## father ted (May 4, 2011)

Roy said:


> Nothing wrong with RG55 worked very well on this colour :thumb: but we're going to try Dodo's hybrid for its durability.
> 
> Roy


you say it for a more durable finish how much longer do you think over the RG55? just trying to gauge for myself ,do i go down the Dodo route or what ?


----------



## oz7 (May 9, 2011)

Great work on the car, but what a car :doublesho and what a color! 
Top of my wishlist at the moment


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

I've seen one of these in the flesh in a showroom, what a truly beautiful car, its got to be in line to be a classic of the future and only 400 made for the UK. I want that car:argie:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice, really the new M and in the best colour. Great job and an excellent finish.
Simon


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

nice color, nice car


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Dont suppose he went to Le Mans did he? I saw a UK car in that colour. I Love them. Nice work too!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Great work Roy. Missed your write ups on here.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

How much are the 1M's going for?


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Grommit said:


> How much are the 1M's going for?


40k roughly


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

MK1Campaign said:


> 40k roughly


But you won't get one now, I believe they're all sold!!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

MK1Campaign said:


> 40k roughly


That's not bad is it? However, having tried to build one on the BM webby, your stuck with 3 colours, no choice of leather (except one with orange stitching)

Id expect this fully loaded with Nav and Idrive for that being an M model.

Im on the fence with this one.......looks great though.

Great Detail though and magic pictures !


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

looks phenominal dude! love that colour


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work matey.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Very nice, looks great! :thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

very nice work and car


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Great car and a cracking finish mate !


----------



## clived (Oct 28, 2007)

Glad you all like the car - thanks to Roy as always for the great work 

Wasn't at Le Mans - picked it up, drove home, waited for Roy to arrive!

It's 450 for the UK by the way, not 400 - might be a few left if you're willing to call a lot of dealers.

£40k is the base price...


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice job, and nice motor, love the colour but would love to see it in black as all the ones ive seen are that colour.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

This is stunning! It's become my new favourite car i think, i love the way it is more like the original M3! Gorgeous colour, great work on glossing it up!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

You did a great job! Looks fantastic

I love these cars and they sound absolutely amazing. 
Still not seen one on the flesh though.

Bet your mate is well chuffed :thumb:


----------



## clived (Oct 28, 2007)

Dizzle77 said:


> Bet your mate is well chuffed :thumb:


He is ;-)


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

WOW Love that colour! Great work!


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

Fantastic looking car (best colour IMO too), excellent job - well done...:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2010)

Gorgeous - amazing colour too


----------



## Capital HF (Nov 17, 2010)

Very nice, did a tracker & handsfree in one the other week. Very nice little car, not sure of the colour but its not my car lol


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Roy, simply stunning colour


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

father ted said:


> you say it for a more durable finish how much longer do you think over the RG55? just trying to gauge for myself ,do i go down the Dodo route or what ?


I'm keen to try out Dodo's hybrid because of its synthetic sealant wax recipe. I got try it briefly at the Dodo training day earlier this year and was very impressed by its looks and slickness :thumb: I think it will probably just outlast RG55. I will let you know.

Roy.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

gally said:


> Great work Roy. Missed your write ups on here.


Thanks man appreciate that, I will try to keep them coming :thumb:


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

clived said:


> He is ;-)


Lol :thumb:


----------



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

This is one of nicest but slightly understated cars about at the min. Has a lovely shine now mate almost like a deep sunset colour. Well done


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

What a car and what a colour!

Excellent work!


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Awesome work! Love the 1M!


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Perfect car
Perfect work mate!!
Congrats


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful. what a stunning car. Great finish too. Nice work!


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the replys :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely finish Roy:thumb: Can see these becoming a sought after classic in years to come. . .


----------

